# Face shield AND safety glasses?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I just found out recently that Uvex (the makers of the Bionic face shield) consider them to be secondary protection which they recommend using in addition to safety glasses. I was surprised to think that a face shield by itself wasn't enough.

Are they just covering themselves or do people here really use both a face shield and safety glasses for lathe work?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I wear a face shield and safety glasses. My safety glasses are bifocals can't and wouldn't do without them.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Safety eye protection has to pass an impact test, ANSI Z87. Face shields keep the nuisance debris from hitting your face but it may shatter from a strong hit, shards can get in your eyes and the projectile can go right through. Eye protection that doesn't meet the ANSI standards would not be allowed in the workplace. It's a good idea to wear approved glasses under a shield. They aren't covering their butts, they are warning you the shield doesn't meet the safety standard.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Oddly enough the product page claims ANSI Z87.1-2003 and CSA-Z94.3, but they don't claim Mil-VO.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sprior,
You'll find chips and sawdust and whatever will sometimes get by your faceshield. Hopefully the safety glasses catch it. Never can have too much eye protection.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I use prescription safety glasses when woodworking, adding a face shield for lathe work.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I wear prescription glasses and hated safety glasses, I wear the face shield and I was under the impression that they were safety approved. 

Mike is right about never having to much eye protection. My brother in law is a master mechanic wheres safety glasses all the time and has still had to have is eyes drill numerous times. I get the chills just thinking about it. Of all the things that have happened to me, I'd rather loose another finger or get 10 more spider bites then to have my eye drilled.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have two face shields, one is a cheapie ($12) that keeps small chips away. ANSI Z87.1
Must be able to withstand a 1" Steel Ball dropped from a height of 50 inches without fracture. 

The other is V-50 rated: Must withstand fragmentation by 17 caliber projectile. Used by bomb disposal squads and riot control.

I do wear safety bifold safety glasses under them to be able to see. They are about $6.95 at woodcraft and work well but I would not trust them to really protect me.


----------



## TurninandBurin (Jan 22, 2011)

Safety glasses and faces shields? I just squint.:laughing:


----------

